# nice shot



## bblackmon19 (Mar 25, 2007)

i just shot a squirrel with a predator .177 pellet using my remmington airmaster 77 from about 25 yards and it went in one ear and out the other and into to a tree on the other side but , after the squirrel fell out of the tree he started flopping all over the place likefor 15 secs and about 2 feet in the air. It was crazy also i think the predator is the best pellet on the market it has a awsome balance of penetration and punch (predatorpellets.com).


----------



## deredden (Mar 27, 2007)

http://www.pyramydair.com/cgi-bin/model.pl?model_id=799

i just bought this gun in the .22 model. let me know your opinions on how nice a shot i should get.


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

if you are good at shooting you should het only headshots


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

i have basically that same rifle... except in the bull barrel ( just thought it looked cooler )

I love the preditor pellets.. either them or the beeman kodaks


----------

